# Is my water where it should be?



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok - I am new to aquariums. We got my son a 10 gallon one for his birthday and got 6 tiger barbs initially and then a few weeks later an algae eater and a few weeks later 5 neons. The tank was started in October so has been running 3 months. Well 2 weeks after introducing the neons the barbs started dying. I went and got a 20 gallon to move the remaining barbs to and added 4 more to get back up to a school of 6. I then added 3 more neon and glow tetras to the ten gallon. after the new tank was set up for a week I added a live plant and 2 african chiclids with the barbs. They are all getting along well and none seem stressed in either tank.

My main question is my water quality. Up until now I had not been testing or doing water changes because I was useing the Nitroban stuff. Today I have been reserching and find a lot of people dont reccomend it. So I got some test strips and was wanting some help on any action I should do with my results.

Tank 1 (neons)
Nitrate - 80
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 75
Alk - 180
ph 6.8
Amonia - 0

Tank 2 (barbs, chichlids)
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 1
Hardness - 75
Alk - 80
Ph - 7.2
Amonia - 0.5


I am planning on getting a 75 gallon in the next month or two but would like to have down what to do properly.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tank 1 is fine, but needs a water change. The Nitrates are a bit high. 

Tank 2 should probably be a bigger tank. It is also not cycled. You want your ammonia to be 0, nitrite to be 0 and nitrate to be positive. 

Stop worrying about hardness and alkalinity. Those stats are not that important anyway (unless your water is practically solid). Buy some Seachem Stability and add it to tank 2. Hopefully your tank will cycle quick with that product and you can stop using chemicals.


----------



## lennyboy222 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is called new-tank syndrome. Most tank failure is when the aquarist does not cycle the tank. Tank 1 has way too much nitrate and you should perform a big water change. Tank 2 does not appear to be cycled. To cycle the tank, use bacteria products. You can buy some at your local petstore. These product work by introducing live bacteria colony and speeds up the whole cycling process. Many fish die from new-tank syndrome. Do not add another more fish to tank 2 until it has been cycled. You can tell if the tank is cycled once nitrite and ammonia turns to 0. Plants is another way to speed up the tank cycle process.


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank-you both! I did do a large water change/vacuum on take 1 today. 

I also added a live plant yesterday to tank 2. 

I will try to go get some of the products you recommend. My problem is I have no LFS close. Walmart is all I have and they are useless! My closest fish store is about 35 miles and its not real good. I have to go about 90 miles to get any decent stores. I will continue to test and monitor. The fish seem happy and ok so far. What about the nitroban and I saw another product at Walmart, ammonia clear. While not ideal I know. Would either be good short term fixes?

Thanks a lot for your help. Looking forward to gaining fish knowledge on here.


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

order some Prime online from drsmithfoster.com ?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

You can order Seachem Stability online from most of the pet supply websites. Big Als, Petmountain, that pet place, etc.

I would suggest doing frequent, partial water changes on tank 2 to keep the ammonia, nitrites and nitrates low while it cycles. During the cycling period the fish might be fine one day, but the next morning you wake up to find some dead and the rest gasping on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I did a water change on tank 2 and I did find some API stresszyme at Walmart. I looked it up and is sold by drsfostersmith online. It was the only quick fix biological I could get today so I will see how it goes. Will test tonight. 

I also got another plant. So I now have Cuban Ludwiga and a undulta. Hopefully they live and are successful. 

Thanks again. I am sure I will have more questiona as this journey continues


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

dont waste your money on any kind of biological quick fix. especially the ones that claim to have "live bacteria" in it. this simply isnt possible in a bottled product. 
a proper cycle will create a stable system on its own. keep your test kit handy, and keep up with your WC. you will have a healthy system in no time.


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

so should I just do daily water changes?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Your test kit will let you know how often you need to do your WC.


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Well so far so good. All fish doing well. Have been doing frequent water changes but havent done one in 48 hours and tests seem to be alright.

Tank 2 (barbs, chichlids)
Nitrate - 10
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 75
Alk - 80
Ph - 7.2
Amonia - 0.5

My issue now is that my 2 plants dont seem to be doing well. 
The C.undulata has holes in the leaves and the ends of the ludwigia is dying. Any suggestions? I put them in to help with the water quality but I dont think they are going to live.


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Just an update and a question. my fish have all survived so far so I am happy about that! I have been doing frequent testing and water changes on tank 2. Tank one is fully cycled and I only do weekly 25% water changes. I just dont understand why my tank 2 hasn't cycled yet?

Here are my readings from today:
Tank 1 (neons , also added a snail and 2 live plants)
Nitrate - 30
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 75
Alk - 180
ph 6.8
Amonia - 0

Tank 2 (barbs, chichlids, 2 live plants)
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 75
Alk - 80
Ph - 7.8
Amonia - 0.5

I have yet to have a 0 ammonia or positive nitrate. I really want it to cycle so I can cut down waterchanges. I also am anxious to get a larger tank but I want this one stable first.

I would appreciate any help. It is because of your help that I am sure my fish have all survived


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

There is no set amount of time it takes a tank to cycle. Don't worry if it seems to be taking forever for your tank to cycle, that's normal. Just be patient and keep up with your water changes and when you consistently get 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and + nitrate then you're done! Also, I would recommend ordering a full liquid test kit (strips aren't very accurate) online. Here's a good site: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+4454&pcatid=4454


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

beckypascal said:


> I just dont understand why my tank 2 hasn't cycled yet?


Stop using test strips and start using testing equipment that uses liquid regents. They are much more accurate and less prone to having something else affecting them. It is possible that something else in the water is causing your test strips to give inaccurate results. 

Go buy this test kit. It is more expensive initially but it will give you many more tests and much more accurate ones. http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=67


----------

